# Tutorial : How to connect  to Internet on your Mobile using Broadband



## sridatta (Jan 14, 2007)

Sony Ericsson Users can now access all internet services free of cost using your Broadband connection. 

My model Sony Ericsson w700i must use TCP/IP for its data connection. I thought why not make a TCP/IP connection to my local area LAN and surf the Internet through my broadband? The first thing i can do is to ask google. I have found some forums talking about this and a perfect procedure was found in the above URL. 

I would like to credit the whole thing to the creator Andre
Source : *users.skynet.be/yozy/tutorials/

*Required Things: *

*1. Sony Ericsson Compatible Model*

MIDP 1.0 and CLDC 1.04:
- P800 series
- T610 series
- T630 series
- Z600 series

MIDP 2.0 and CLDC 1.0 HI:
- P900/P910 series

MIDP 2.0 and CLDC 1.1:

- S700/S710 series
- V800
- F500i

- J300 series

- K300 series
- K310 series
- K500 series
- K510 series
- K600 series
- K610 series (Java Platform 7) 
- K700 series
- K790 series (Java Platform 7) 
- K750 series
- K800 series (Java Platform 7) 

- P900
- P910
- P990

- M600

- W300 series
- W550 series
- W600 series
- W700 series
- W710 series (Java Platform 7) 
- W800 series
- W810 series
- W850 series (Java Platform 7) 
- W900 series
- W950 series

- Z520 series
- Z530 series
- Z550 series
- Z710 series (Java Platform 7) 
- Z800 series
- Z525 
- Z500a
- Z1010

*2. Necessary Software*

1. The J2SE Software Development Kit (SDK)
    Mirror site : JAVA SDK

2. Sony Ericsson SDK

3. Opera Mini : Best way is to download the compatible version for your mobile from Opera Official site. 
*
Step wise procedure:*

1. First install *JAVA JDK* and then *SONY ERICSSON SDK*. Downloading these two things would be a little problem but cant help...

2. Connect your mobile to PC via *bluetooth or USB*.

2. When the Sonyericsson SDK installed successfully, you should find a Connection Proxy icon on your system tray, otherwise *Click Start > Programs > Sony Ericsson > J2ME SDK > ConnectionProxy* to start the connection proxy which while active will show its status on the system tray. 

3. Click on Settings icon (Gear). Select correct COM port for your connection.  Choosing *correct COM port* would not be a big task. Open your device manager and you will find the com ports for your mobile USB/Bluetooth connection. Choose the lowest COM port apart from the COM ports that are attached to your system. Choose the *BaudRate* as 115200.

4. Now click Connect. You should see your mobile pic on the connection proxy saying that it is connected. ( see the source URL for sample Pic)

5. Open Sony Ericsson *Device Explorer*. 
Click *Start > Program > Sony Ericsson > J2ME SDK > Device Explorer*. You should see that the software is negotiating a connection with your mobile, and when successful, it will display a list of applications installed. In my case it displayed all the games installed in my W700 games folder.

Important Note :  If anyone faces error at this particular step saying "Malformed Response...... .... " then it is due to some error in parsing the characters in the installed games. Delete games one by one in your games folder and Refresh the Device Explorer. It should work at some time.. 

6. In Sony Ericsson Device Explorer menu bar, click *File* and check *Serial Networking *and restart the Device Explorer. WIth this, the settings on the system is completed.

7. On your Sony Ericsson mobile, create a new data account. 
For that, *Go to Connectivity > Data comm. > Data accounts > New account*.
*Account type:* GPRS data
*Name:* Anything you want. Leave APN, Username and Password empty.

8. Go to *Connectivity > Internet setting > Internet profiles > New profile*
Name: anything you want
Connect using: select the account you just added in the above step

9. Still in Internet profiles window, highlight the profile you going to use and press More and select Settings.
In this window:
*Connect using:* the new data account you just added
*Internet Mode:* Http (already there)
*Use Proxy:* No
*Username and Password: * empty

Press Save to save this profile



> Note: For broadband users under Corporate LAN, The settings are different. Use this profile settings.
> 
> here.. Note the following...
> _My IP address in LAN : 172.16.5.111
> ...



10. *Opera Mini Installation*

Default browser that comes with sony ericsson mobile just not mean to be used with this type of connection. You need to download other browser to be installed. Download the compatible version of opera for your model from its official site. You must download both jar and jad files. This is a quick download since the file is quite small. Now you can install Opera Mini browser by just rightclicking the JAD File you just downloaded and select "Install on Device".
When installation is successful, highlight the Opera Mini in the Device Explorer and click on "Play button", or right click and select Start to launch the Opera Mini on your mobile.

Note : Launching Opera Mini by using the phone itself will not work. 

11. Now, If you are using Opera 3.0, it tests for network connection before opening the browser. If the connection test fails, check your settings once again. Restart your phone and try again.  If everything is correct, i would suggest you to download opera mini 2.0. and proceed with the same steps above. Search google or download it from here ( Copy it to your phone and install from the phone since i cannot upload a jad file in my hosting site.)

12. Enter any URL in your mobile and you are done if you are able to see that site on your mobile.. 

Note: Please do not expect that you will be succeeded in the first trial. There is every possiblity that you may miss small things. I have spent one complete day for the connection and then succeded. 

*Some Points to note : *
1. Make sure "Serial Networking" is checked in device explorer.
2. Connection proxy is connected
3. Device explorer shows all the applications(games) installed on your mobile. If not, try restarting your device explorer.
4. If every setting is correct and still you are not able to connect to internet, restart your mobile
5. Use Opera mini 2.0 Advanced instead of latest version if you are not able to connect using it.


Finally... Please post your results in this thread so that people facing problems can troubleshoot...


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 14, 2007)

nice one


----------



## therockerz (Jan 14, 2007)

well.. y need all these.. when N90 and otehr new fones .. got WLAN support :S?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2007)

good one..


----------



## sridatta (Jan 14, 2007)

@therockerz : Yeah.. this seem to be hectic but very useful. Not all mobiles have WLAN support. Not all ppl can buy such expensive phones like N90. Its a good addon to all feature rich SONY ERICSSON phones.


----------



## tintin100 (Jan 14, 2007)

Good tutorial, but why would a people connect to the internet through the mobile while he is in front of his PC????

One of my friend did this, and now everyone calls him mad.


----------



## anilmail17 (Jan 15, 2007)

hmm really nice tut. thanx buddy


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 15, 2007)

i am using nokia 9500 can u tell me setting for my mobile


----------



## sridatta (Jan 15, 2007)

@NIGHTMARE : This method uses Sony Ericsson SDK, so its only for SE mobiles. You cannot connect NOKIA mobile this way..

@tintin100 : There are several hidden features. 
1. You can access *wap sites *through your mobile.
2. In corporate offices with content  based firewalls, this method provides *anonymity* to the users.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok Fine Using Bsnl Gprs Free Of Cost But Some Site  R Not Open 
Thanks


----------



## ruturaj3 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi i want to use my mtnl dsl internet on my SE k790i. I have  try out all the above settings.Still it is nit working. And one more thing In Data accounts it doesn't ask for GPRS data instead of this ; it ask for PS data OR CS data.
Tell me which 1 to select.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice one


----------



## sridatta (Feb 16, 2007)

@Ruturaj : I have no idea of that phone.. I'll let u know about this soon..


----------



## max_demon (Feb 26, 2007)

Guyz imn my k750 i i cannot access any site . i m using UL900 is that really working for other k750i users.HELP please . i do dictto as u write that thing.


STILL FAILS


----------



## Super (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi,

First, thanks for posting such a detailed instruction guide. Now for my problem:

1. I get stuck on step 7. Where it asks for Account type it only gives me the option of either: PS or PC, there is No GRPS option.

2. I picked the PS option instead of GRPS and followed the steps to the end. When I started Opera it looks for a connection and freezes the search at 25%.

What shoud I do next? Please help!!


----------



## max_demon (Mar 15, 2007)

UPDATE : after step 9 If oprea is not working under Connectivity > settings for java , Select the new profile u created(very important step)


----------



## Josan (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## kin.vachhani (Mar 27, 2007)

hey dude wht abt N SERIES OF NOKIA


----------



## superuser (Mar 3, 2008)

ya man what about N73


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice, but the whole point of having internet on your mobile is mobility, I would rather surf net on my PC if i'm close to it.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 3, 2008)

wat a bump.. please mention the bump superuser


----------

